# رووووعة تحميل Surfer-v10



## طريق الهندسة (21 مارس 2011)

اخواني اضع بين ايديكم هذا الرابط لبرنامج السيرفر 10
حقيقة روووووعة

لا تنسونا من دعواتكم

اليكم الرااااااابط للتحميل :20: و السريال بالداخل

http://hotfile.com/dl/108417756/a9a2...6.x64.rar.html

والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## lookingfor (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
لكن الرابط موشغال !


----------



## السندباد المساحي (22 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## السندباد المساحي (22 مارس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (22 مارس 2011)

للاسف اخي الكريم الرابط لايعمل


----------



## طريق الهندسة (22 مارس 2011)

اسف على التأخير

والآن اليكم الرابط الجديد

http://hotfile.com/dl/108417756/a9a2cf4/Golden.Software.Surfer.v10.1.561.x86.x64.rar.html
او
http://www.4shared.com/dir/euH1F6NN/sharing.html


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (22 مارس 2011)

شكراً ياكبير الله يعطيك العافية ومشكور على جهودك الاكثر من رائعة 
واتمنى من حضرتك شرح بسيط كيفية ادخال النقاط 
وكيفية البدء بالعمل ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## السندباد المساحي (23 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طريق الهندسة (23 مارس 2011)

اخي المساح محمود حسين ، تسلم على الكلام الجميل ان دل على شئ انما يدل على طيب اصلك
اما عن شرح السيرفر فقد قام به عدد من الزملاء جزاهم الله عنا الف خير في هذا المنتدى اليك بعض الروابط

1- شرح برنامج surfer 8 كامل بصوت المهندس أشرف منتصر - كتبه ( اشرف منتصر)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189997.html

*2- شرح مبسط لبرنامج سيرفر Surfer لعمل الكنتور و حساب الكميات* - كتبه ( gpsusama )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t155369.html

3-*ملخص عمل برنامج Surfer* - كتبه ( م رواوص )http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127543.html

4- *شرح برنامج Surfer 8* - كتبه ( Porsa )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157777.html

هذه بعض الروابط ، و بالتوفيق


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

Thank you


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

انت رائع


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
جداااااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحت اريد شرح لبرنامج surfer v10


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

لك تحياتى


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

زادك الله كمان


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## علي الحياني (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد عبدالرؤف (20 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحت ياريت شرح سيرفر 10


----------



## مهندس مطار (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا عضو جديد يا ريت حد يعرفنى ازاى احمل (*Surfer-v10) من هذه المشاركة . 
وازاى احمل الملفات المرفقة بالمشاركات . 
وشكرا . 
*


----------



## احمد عبدالرؤف (20 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحت ياريت شرح سيرفر 10


----------



## مهندس مطار (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المجهود ............. واتمنى لك التوفيق .


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود ياعزيزنا
لكن السريال لايعمل ........


----------



## mohie sad (22 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## حجازي حسين (24 أبريل 2011)

هلا ممكن لو سمحت برنامج prolink يعمل مع وندز سفن


----------



## حجازي حسين (24 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحت انا مشترك جديد ويريت حد يرسلي برنامج aoutcad land


----------



## حجازي حسين (24 أبريل 2011)

ممكن شرح وافي لكيفية عمل برنامجsarvar 10


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 أبريل 2011)

طريق الهندسة قال:


> اخي المساح محمود حسين ، تسلم على الكلام الجميل ان دل على شئ انما يدل على طيب اصلك
> اما عن شرح السيرفر فقد قام به عدد من الزملاء جزاهم الله عنا الف خير في هذا المنتدى اليك بعض الروابط
> 
> 1- شرح برنامج surfer 8 كامل بصوت المهندس أشرف منتصر - كتبه ( اشرف منتصر)
> ...


الاخ العزيز 
جزاك الله خيرا 
باراك الله فيك 
موضوع قيم ومتكامل برنامج + الشرح 
تستحق التقيم باراك الله فيك


----------



## hamdy khedawy (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## youssryali (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## سعيد شعبان (17 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ROUDS (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اشرف محروس (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طريق الهندسة (20 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم جميعاً على المرور الجيد ، وجزاكم الله الف خير على الدعوات


----------



## فه رهاد (27 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## كبل (13 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (4 سبتمبر 2011)

احسن الله اليك وكتبه في صحيفة حسناتك


----------



## ahmed.safwat (2 يناير 2012)

الرابط الصحيح
http://www.4shared.com/get/gEW4aXVf/Surfer_10.html


----------



## ahmed.safwat (2 يناير 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## مهندس رواوص (2 يناير 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## طريق الهندسة (3 يناير 2012)

الرابط لمن سأل عنه هو
http://www.4shared.com/get/gEW4aXVf/Surfer_10.html
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هاني منصور (9 يناير 2012)

الله يبارك فيـــك اخي 
الف شكر


----------



## ibraheem hajjar (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووور*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lo.lo023 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم شباب عايز برنامج سيرفر 10 لنسخه 64 بايت فهل من الممكن لوتكرمتم


----------

